# Windows 7 - Umgebungsvariable ändern



## Tonxxx (4. Jan 2010)

Hallo, ich hab mir einen neuen laptop gekauft mit Windows 7.
Nun habe ich das problem das ich den javac Compiler aus jedem beliebigen Ordner öffnen will und muss dazu warscheinlich den Path ändern(auf meinem alten XP hab ich jedenfals das so gemacht).
Jetzt geh ich in "Umgebungsvariablen" und möchte das ganz normal ändern, doch ich kann nicht auf den button "Bearbeiten" klicken.


Kennt sich jemand mit Windows 7 aus, und kannn mir helfen?


----------



## javimka (4. Jan 2010)

Welche Windows Version hast du denn? (Starter, Home Basic, Home Premium, Professional, Ultimate, Enterprise)

Könnte es an fehlenden Admin Rechten liegen?


----------



## Tonxxx (4. Jan 2010)

Ich hab warscheinlich Home Premium.
An den Fehlenden Adminrechten kann es aus meiner sicht auch nicht liegen, da ich auf dem Computer nur einen Benutzer habe und bisher war nur ich an dem Computer....


----------



## SlaterB (4. Jan 2010)

kannst du unten rechts die Uhrzeit ändern?
zumindest unter XP ist die unten rechts und ich kann die gerade nicht ändern, genausowenig wie globale Umgebungsvariablen


----------



## Tonxxx (4. Jan 2010)

Ja das geht.....


----------



## cz3kit (4. Jan 2010)

Also wenn du einen Benutzer hast, heißt das nicht das dieser automatisch der Admin ist. Bei W7 ist das anders gelöst, es gibt einen extra Admin Konto und das kannst du folgendermassen aktivieren:
Gehst auf Computer -> Rechtsklick -> Verwalten -> Lokale enutzer und Gruppen -> Benutzer und hier ist auch der Admin drin. Denn kannst du jetzt aktivieren und dann dort anmelden und dann könntest du eingentlich die Umgebungsvariablen bearbeiten.

Eine andere Möglichkeit ist, deinem Konto mehr Rechte zu geben. Doch wie man das macht, müsstest du Googeln.


----------



## Tonxxx (4. Jan 2010)

Anscheinend bin isch schon Admin... was geht dann nicht?


----------



## javimka (4. Jan 2010)

Du kannst sonst mal probieren, die Umgebungsvariable in der Registry zu setzen. Die findest du unter [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Se ssion Manager\Environment]


----------



## THEBRAIN (4. Jan 2010)

habe dir mal ein thread erstellt da ich davon aus gehe das die frage häufiger kommen wird.

http://www.java-forum.org/entwuerfe/94072-faq-java-umgebungsvariable-einstellen-windows-7-a.html


----------



## Tonxxx (6. Jan 2010)

und wie kann ich mir mehr rechte geben, denn administrator bin ich ganz sicher...


----------



## SlaterB (6. Jan 2010)

du willst ganz sicher nicht in ein Windows-Forum wechseln?


----------



## Tonxxx (7. Jan 2010)

danke hab ich gemacht, doch leider können die mir auch nicht helfen, naja danke fürs bemühen.


----------

